# Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....



## Ansgar (13. August 2004)

Schaut doch mal was einem australischen Angler im Northern Territory an den Haken gegangen ist. Eigentlich wollte er ja Barramundi fangen - was dann nach beinhartem Drill an die Oberflaeche kam sah nicht nach Barra aus und der Popper sitzt auch nicht im Maul....

Also, ich haette da glaube ich meine Schnur gekappt....
(Falls man es auf dem Pic nicht sehen kann: es ist ein 3m Croc und der Popper sitzt gleich hinter dem Kopf...)

All the best
Ansgar

PS: Habe das Foto nicht selbst geschossen sondern nur so einfach mal hier reingestellt


----------



## ralle (13. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Oha das gibt Filet 


So richtig freundlich guckt der ja nicht gerade !!


----------



## Ansgar (13. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

>> Oha das gibt Filet 

Hahaha, okay, go ahead!
Ich lass Dich dann zuerst mal filetieren, nimm ruhig reichlich, ich nehme den Rest... #: 

>>So richtig freundlich guckt der ja nicht gerade !!

Und was meinst Du wie freundlich (=ultra :r  :r  :r !!) der erst wird, wenn Du mit nem Flietiermesser kommst...
Aber komm Ralle, Mann oder Maus, ist doch nur 3m ...   :q 

Immer vorne weg...

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Rausreißer (13. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

oh man, so wie der guckt, bleibt hier wohl die Gerätetasche etwas leichter nach dem Angeln.

Aber ansonsten: Ich finde das Piercing paßt endlich mal optisch gut rein.
Ich würde aber von ner Danksagung Abstand nehmen wollen, natürlich nur wegen der Tierschützer... :q


----------



## HD4ever (13. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

da brauchst statt nes Filetiermessers wohl eher ne Kettensäge ....  #t 
 aber war bestimmt nen cooler Kampf mit dem Ungetüm  #r


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Tjä!

Irgendwatt is immer! 

@Ansgar

 "Salty", wenn ich mich nicht irre?

Einen Barramundi wolte ich eigentlich auch noch fangen, bevor ich diese Welt verlasse.

Ääääähhmmm..... wie sieht´s denn mit (Kurz)Waffeneinfuhr nach Down Under aus?  :q


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Ääääähhmmm..... wie sieht´s denn mit (Kurz)Waffeneinfuhr nach Down Under aus?  :q



@Havkat
357 Mag. muss Du schon haben, 9 mm ist bei dem Schädel wohl sinnlos :q
http://www.djz.de/artikelbeitrag/artikelbeitrag_25714.html


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

357 Mag schieß ich auch ganz gerne mal, das scheppert ordentlich  . Jörg  #h ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor Kroko am Haken und dann im Schlauchboot...

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				Andreas Thomsen schrieb:
			
		

> 357 Mag schieß ich auch ganz gerne mal, das scheppert ordentlich  . Jörg  #h ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor Kroko am Haken und dann im Schlauchboot...
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas


Da hätte ich das "Geschirr" wohl schon über Board geworfen,wärst Du mit dabei wärst Du "geopfert" worden :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Deswegen fahre ich bei Dir ja auch nicht mit :q 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



> 357 Mag. muss Du schon haben



Is schon klar. 4 Zöller, von wegen Gasdrucknutzung und so, nä?

`ne 141 Grain full metal "Flathead" und der Tag is dein Freund.


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Andy, bei uns gibt es doch  keine Crocs 
Keine Angst,kannst ruhig mal mit raus,Mit Rettungsweste natürlich.
Aber gegen die Mückenbisse musst Du Dich selber eincremen :q


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



> Andy, bei uns gibt es doch keine Crocs



... aber Hornhechte  

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## EMZET (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

erst fängt der Angler das Krokodil, und dann das Krokodil den Angler


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Is schon klar. 4 Zöller, von wegen Gasdrucknutzung und so, nä?
> 
> `ne 141 Grain full metal "Flathead" und der Tag is dein Freund.


Da schnackt der Fachmann 
141 Grain full metal "Flathead" Ist das nicht für Elefanten und Büffel?


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Für Büffel etc. gibt`s wohl noch heftigeres!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

@Havkat,hätte da noch ne alternative zur 357 Mag., aber nur für ganz hartgesottene :q
http://people.freenet.de/captain-max/magnum.jpg


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



> 141 Grain full metal "Flathead" Ist das nicht für Elefanten und Büffel?



Nö!

Wenn schon, denn schon!


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Nö!
> 
> Wenn schon, denn schon!



Sieht ja aus wie Opa´s Zigarrensammlung


----------



## havkat (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Schlüsselbeinbrecher.


----------



## powermike1977 (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

sauber gelandet!
die reportage habe ich auf discovery gesehen.


----------



## oh-nemo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Schlüsselbeinbrecher.


Da bricht schon das Schlüsselbein beim Anblick.
In Norge wäre das auch nicht schlecht für grössere Butts 
Aber die Fischer dort nehmen glaube ich 12/70er


----------



## Andreas Thomsen (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Schlüsselbeinbrecher.



Wenn ich die abfeuern würde, hätte ich bei meiner Statur wohl die gleiche V0 wie das Projektil 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## DiddyMD (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

oh man ich wäre weg *g*


----------



## wodibo (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Seltsame Köderfische ham die schon da unten  #t  #d


----------



## levalex (14. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

die pfanne will ich sehen!


----------



## Ansgar (17. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Tjä!
> 
> Irgendwatt is immer!
> 
> ...



Moin Moin Havkat,

Yep, ist voellig korrekt - ist m.W. nach ein Salty... 

Wenn Du hier runter kommst sag bescheid, dann geb ich Dir Info-habe auch schon mal in Queensland und im NT gefischt auf Barra's. Der richtig grosse Fisch ist dabei bisher leider ausgeblieben... (aber wie Du sagst: one day...)

Waffeneinfuhr nach Down Under ist glaube ich schwierig ) (aber falls Du mal zum Jagen hierherkommst, kannst Du sicher ueber einen Anbieter was regeln. Wenn Du Info brauchst sag bescheid. Hier gibt es schoene Jagdgebiete wo man mit Schusswaffen auf Hirsche, Schweine und Marsupials jagen kann. Kroks glaube ich nicht... Aber wenn Du mal ernsthaft genaueres wissen willst, sag bescheid...) )

All the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Michael Grabow (29. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Wie? Ihr jagt Marsupilamis?  #d  #d  #d Stehen die nicht unter Naturschutz!


----------



## Ansgar (30. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*



			
				Michael Grabow schrieb:
			
		

> Wie? Ihr jagt Marsupilamis?  #d  #d  #d Stehen die nicht unter Naturschutz!




Hehehehe ... ) Na klar und wenn wir dann endlich eins fangen, dann machen wir ne Comic figur daraus...

War zwar offensichtlich ein Witz von Dir, aber falls es jemand nicht weiss:

ENGLISCH   DEUTSCH 
   Unmittelbare Treffer 
 marsupials  pl.   die Beuteltiere  Pl.  

daraus folgt: Marsupials=Beuteltiere= Kangaroos, Wallabies, etc, etc.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Michael Grabow (30. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Man lernt eben nicht aus! Den Begriff habe ich noch nicht gehört. Ansonsonsten - weiter so! Ich verfolge Deine Berichte von der anderen Seite der Erde mit großem Interesse.
Grüße aus dem kalten Norden in den beginnenden Sommer-


----------



## Chris7 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Ansgar,

also ehrlich... das Land, wo Du da lebst... das wird mir immer unheimlicher! Erst die Geschichte mit den Rochen. Dann diese Grouper, die man nicht aus dem Wasser bekommt und jetzt fangt Ihr auch noch Crocs...  #d 

Eure Probleme möcht ich haben...    Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich nach X Schneidertagen mal nen lütten Zander erbeute und Ihr...


----------



## sebastian (30. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

VIEL SPAß beim abhaken


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. August 2004)

*AW: Da geht man Barramundi Angeln und dann das....*

Gibt ne ganze enge Handtaschen...


----------

